# Fatter!



## nico7_uk (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi all - definitely been putting on a winter coat! Hope you enjoy these - if you do have a look at my group for more, I have laods of pics showing a significant gain over a year or two...

Ciao

Nic

http://uk.groups.yahoo.com/group/webcamfeedinggroup/ 

View attachment 6.gif


View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment untitled image.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment 8.gif


----------



## pattycake (Apr 4, 2007)

My, my, my!
I always enjoy your pics. That first one...WOW! Gorgeous belly and handsome face too! Thanks for sharing the goodness!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 4, 2007)

*absolutely stunning..they make em bigger and better in the UK apparently....i have been traveling from london-->york--->scotland-->heading back to exeter and oxford for the weekend b4 traveling back to the states....wish u were here :kiss2: *


----------



## persimmon (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh, god. Is that a little under-belly shelf there?

That is SO cute.  

persimmon


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 5, 2007)

I am growing one of those, too. Good to hear that there are some who like the under belly or pubic mound development.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Apr 5, 2007)

Very nice....


----------



## MickeyFFA (Apr 5, 2007)

Now that is the perfect belly. I just want to run my hands over it... yummy :eat2:


----------



## Snackgirl (Apr 6, 2007)

Cello! Chiming in to voice my appreciation.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 6, 2007)

Looking very very good!  

Thanks so much for sharing.  I'm always up for more eye-candy.


----------



## BBWBecky (Apr 7, 2007)

You look even better..I love how your belly looks...I bet it feels wonderful...I love a guy with a big fat belly..that is a huge turn-on for me...


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 12, 2007)

You're very handsome. :smitten:


----------



## nico7_uk (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi - 

Thanks for all your comments - they could just be responsible for a few extra inches here and there! 

My ex found out a yahoo identity of mine and I panicked and deleted my group...needless to say she didn't approve of my fetish! Anyway Im relaunching it now I'm single again! I have some new pics but have lost older ones..please come and say hi!

http://uk.groups.yahoo.com/group/webcamfeeding2/

P&L Nic x 

View attachment Photo 17.jpg


View attachment Photo 23.jpg


View attachment Photo 12.jpg


View attachment 6.gif


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow 
You look wonderful nico really you do. Keep doing what you're doing


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 23, 2007)

Not that the rest of you isn't wonderful (it is..*smirk*) but the first thing that caught me was your eyes.  You're gorgeous! 

Melina


----------



## nico7_uk (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks! Heres a few more face shots for you then x 

View attachment NIc2.jpg


View attachment NIc1.jpg


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, you're gorgeous. *swoons*  Thanks for making my day!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 23, 2007)

nico7_uk said:


> Thanks! Heres a few more face shots for you then x



Hubba Hubba


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 30, 2007)

nico7_uk said:


> Thanks! Heres a few more face shots for you then x



*DAMN what a good looker you are, THANKS FOR POSTING MORE..........:smitten: *


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Jul 30, 2007)

Ah my, why are all the good ones either married, gay or live 5000 miles away? Absolutely GORGEOUS!:wubu:


----------



## nico7_uk (Jul 30, 2007)

Lol thank you ladies I feel good! Its the same for me though all the FFAs are miles away, taken, in hiding..or just havent met me yet! 

So when we having a party? :blink:


----------



## table4two (Aug 16, 2007)

My name is Jerome, 

I'm tables4two in the chatroom. You might have caught me chatting there. Those who have know I'm an atletic guy. But , that's slowly (although more rapidly than I tought) changing. I'm working my way to be a muscled guy (weightlifting) with a very big beergut. If I could manage to have a gut like Nico (or bigger), I'll be very proud. I'd love to chat and talk about it with people who understand. I'm on yahoo messenger to: nicesweet2feed : Always welcome. 

You go, Nico!

Jerome


----------

